
Hosting a Website on IPFS - federicoponzi
https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmdPtC3T7Kcu9iJg6hYzLBWR5XCDcYMY7HV685E3kH3EcS/2015/09/15/hosting-a-website-on-ipfs/
======
unicornporn
If they wish for wide adoption, it really needs a simple frontend so that
anybody can publish.

